

Apple IPhone Lust Revives Underground U.S. Market Joining China - zabalmendi
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-24/iphone-lust-revives-underground-u-s-market-joining-china.html

======
jonifico
There go, Apple. If people want it, they're still going to get it no matter
where they are. And yes, resellers are still getting the phones from them, but
all that extra profit they'll get is not something they might want.

------
vishkk
And now iPhone bends too.

